# Storie rossonere: la stagione 2002-2003



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2015)

Dopo aver rivissuto il magico scudetto di Zaccheroni del 1999 grazie al racconto di [MENTION=1950]mistergao[/MENTION], prendo la palla al balzo per raccontare l'inizio di quello che è stato l'ultimo ciclo Milan a livello nazionale e internazionale. Era il Milan di Ancelotti. Il Milan di Shevchenko e Inzaghi. Il Milan di Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso e Rui Costa. Il Milan di Nesta e Maldini. Il Milan di Nelson Dida. 

Tutto cominciò nell'estate del 2002 con un preliminare di "Coppa dei Campioni". 

Il ciclo durerà 5 anni e porterà in bacheca 1 Scudetto, 1 Coppa Italia, 1 Supercoppa Italiana, 2 Coppe dei Campioni, 2 Supercoppa UEFA e 1 Mondiale per Club. 

A partire dal secondo post riviviamo mese per mese le tappe più importanti di una delle stagioni memorabili della storia recente di un club che mai come allora è stato vicino alla conquista di quello che viene chiamato "_triplete_".
La stagione 2002-03 rimarrà inoltre nella storia del calcio italiano, con 3 squadre nostrane che raggiungono le semifinali di Champions League, due delle quali si troveranno poi a contendersi la coppa nell'ultimo atto all'Old Trafford di Manchester.


----------



## Roten1896 (20 Agosto 2015)

*Agosto 2002*

Il mondiale nippocoreano ha lasciato l'amaro in bocca all'Italia calcistica, con la nostra nazionale partita per vincere e tornata invece a casa dopo gli ottavi di finale. Paolo Maldini è tra coloro quelli che hanno ricevuto le più aspre critiche per le responsabilità sul goal che ha portato all'eliminazione degli azzurri. Il capitano annuncia in seguito il proprio ritiro dalla Nazionale ed è più che mai deciso a riscattarsi alla guida del suo Milan. Per la cronaca, è andata peggio al coreano Ahn, autore del fatidico gol che ha eliminato l'Italia e tesserato del Perugia, che viene silurato da Gaucci ancora prima di poter rientrare entro i nostri confini.

A livello di club da 3 stagioni (ovvero da quando c'è stata la riforma delle competizioni europee) nessuna italiana è riuscita a raggiungere le semifinali di Champions League. Nell'ultima Coppa UEFA le milanesi hanno fatto un buon cammino, ma si sono fermate entrambe in semifinale ad un passo da uno storico euroderby. 

Anche in campo nazionale la competitività sembra essersi abbassata. L'epoca delle sette sorelle è ormai un ricordo: la Fiorentina è fallita (riparte dalla C2) e la Lazio, autrice dell'ultimo successo italiano in Europa (la Supercoppa del 1999), attraversa guai finanziari e deve cedere i suoi pezzi migliori. Il Parma ha vinto la Coppa Italia, ma allo stesso tempo ha lottato per la salvezza, conquistandola matematicamente solo alla penultima gara. L'Inter ha subito una batosta morale dopo lo scudetto perso all'ultima giornata e vive i malumori del suo Fenomeno Ronaldo, che sembra voler abbandonare la nave. Il Milan, in fase di ricostruzione, ha trascorso l'ultimo campionato lottando con Chievo e Bologna per la conquista di un posto in Champions League e ha agguantato la quarta piazza solo all'ultimo respiro. 

La Juventus ha ritrovato la leadership nazionale dopo 4 anni e parte come prima favorita anche per il campionato successivo. Marcello Lippi vorrebbe un upgrade della rosa per ritrovare un ruolo da protagonista in Europa, ma il mercato estivo della società bianconera non rimarrà certamente nella storia, così come non si ricorderanno i movimenti della Roma vicecampione, praticamente nulla ad eccezione delle liste di svincolo. 
Le milanesi vogliono colmare il gap con la Juventus e vanno entrambe alla caccia di un difensore centrale top. Carlo Ancelotti, che nella sua prima preparazione estiva rossonera ha fatto e fallito esperimenti di difesa a tre, cerca il compagno di reparto ideale per Paolo Maldini (confermatissimo al centro della difesa a quattro, mentre in Nazionale è tornato spesso a fare il terzino). Fabio Cannavaro e Alessandro Nesta, coppia centrale della Nazionale, sono in uscita dai rispettivi club ed è un'occasione da non perdere. 

Il Milan è la prima squadra ad andare su Cannavaro, ma la Juventus prova ad inserirsi tra i rossoneri e il Parma. Cannavaro è già stato allenato da Ancelotti al Parma e non disdegnerebbe di tornare sotto la sua guida. Il Milan sembra quindi in vantaggio nella trattativa, ma prende tempo prima della chiusura poiché in via Turati si lavora anche sul fronte offensivo. E proprio nel giorno in cui i rossoneri presentano il brasiliano Rivaldo, arriva il blitz dell'Inter (la quale, defilata, aveva in precedenza fatto un sondaggio a vuoto per Nesta) che si porta a casa Cannavaro al prezzo di 23 milioni di euro. I tifosi rossoneri rumoreggiano per aver perso un eccellente rinforzo in difesa in cambio di un "inutile lusso" in attacco, dove già era arrivato il danese Tomasson, trascinatore del Feyenoord finalista in Coppa UEFA. Galliani non si aspettava questo sgarbo dall'Inter in un estate in cui le milanesi hanno in più occasioni "collaborato" sul mercato, arrivando anche a scambi chiacchierati di giocatori come gli affari Coco-Seedorf (furiosi i tifosi rossoneri che prendono a calci l'auto dell'olandese al suo arrivo a Milanello) e Umit-Simic. 

La Juventus intanto ha virato decisa su Alessandro Nesta, mentre il Milan resta alla finestra e butta un occhio sul bianconero Lilian Thuram. Ma prima di tutto in casa rossonera c'è da pensare al preliminare di Champions League. La prima formazione ufficiale di Ancelotti nella gara di andata con lo Slovan Liberec è (4-4-2): *Abbiati; Contra - Roque Junior - Maldini - Kaladze; Gattuso - Ambrosini - Rui Costa - Serginho; Inzaghi - Shevchenko*. Il Milan porta a casa il match a fatica (1-0 con rete di Inzaghi) e paga con gli infortuni di Abbiati e Shevchenko. Preoccupa maggiormente lo stop dell'ucraino che ne avrà per un mese e mezzo. Dida diventa il portiere titolare in vista del match di ritorno in Repubblica Ceca. Ancelotti passa al centrocampo a rombo con Seedorf-Pirlo-Gattuso e Rui Costa più avanzato alle spalle di Inzaghi e Tomasson. SuperPippo dopo 20' segna e sembra mettere tutto in discesa, in realtà questo match è una sofferenza infinita: lo Slovan rimonta con Slepička (47') e Langer (87') e i rossoneri sono a un passo dal baratro fino al triplice fischio. Il Milan prende per i capelli una qualificazione che cambierà la storia della stagione. 






Nella notte che segue Slovan-Milan, una telefonata giunge a Luciano Moggi: "Guarda che Nesta non va alla Juve, va al Milan". Il 31 agosto 2002 è il giorno dell'ufficialità: Nesta passa dalla Lazio al Milan per 31 milioni di euro. Inoltre il Milan offre un nuovo contratto al veterano Alessandro Costacurta (37 anni) che prende il posto del partente Contra.

Ultimi botti d'estate: la Juventus si è concentrata sul reparto offensivo e prende Di Vaio dal Parma, mentre l'Inter che ha ceduto Ronaldo al Real Madrid, affida a Hernan Crespo il ruolo di nuovo compagno di Bobo Vieri. La griglia di partenza vede Juve, Inter e Milan con pari opportunità di scudetto, mentre Fabio Capello giudica la sua Roma (come già detto, immobile sul mercato) da quarto posto. Ma il campionato di serie A non parte per via di disaccordi sui diritti televisivi: salta la prima giornata (in programma il 31 agosto) e le ostilità sono rinviate a dopo la sosta.


----------



## Renegade (20 Agosto 2015)

Stagione bellissima quella. Segnò l'inizio di quella che sarebbe stata la squadra più forte del mondo per ben cinque anni. Ma soprattutto segnò l'epopea di un progetto tecnico sperimentale e bello da vedere. Uno dei migliori Milan che si siano mai visti. Io me la ricorderò sempre come la stagione di Rui Costa e Inzaghi. Furono devastanti. Forse Pippo fu il vero simbolo di quell'annata. Si giocò col rombo ma non abbandonammo mai del tutto il 4-4-2, con il portoghese messo interno arretrato. Talvolta abbiamo fatto giocare anche Brocchi e Gattuso sulla fascia. In ogni caso fu preso il miglior centrale italiano dell'ultima generazione. Assurdo pensare a come fu accolto Clarence. All'epoca Galliani era ancora un dirigente utile. 

Comunque mi viene da piangere a pensare che quel centrocampo aveva tre calciatori dalla tecnica assoluta e di impostazione, più un giocatore difensivo e dalla doppia fase. Ora non ce n'è neanche uno e andiamo in giro con i Bertolacci...


----------



## hiei87 (20 Agosto 2015)

Il periodo che andò da agosto a ottobre-novembre fu magico. L'acquisto di Rivaldo, tanto desiderato negli anni precedenti, resta forse in assoluto quello che mi ha fatto più sognare, quello di Nesta rappresentò la certezza di essere tornati grandi e di poter vincere tutto.
Le prime partite tra campionato e coppa furono giocate a dir poco divinamente.
Mai il Milan di Ancelotti si è espresso su quei livelli. Il 3 a 0 a Modena, con gol di tacco annullato a Rivaldo, il 4 a 0 al Depor, il 6 a 0 al Toro, il 3 a 0 al Perugia, la doppia vittoria col Bayern, ecc...
La difesa era insuperabile, Dida si era rivelato un portierone, Pirlo nel nuovo ruolo disegnava un calcio mai visto prima, Seedorf era tornato ai fasti pre-inter, Gattuso era alla definitiva consacrazione, Inzaghi segnava a ripetizione e Rui Costa finalmente giustificava la cifra sborsata per lui l'anno precedente.
Paradossalmente la squadra giovò dell'assenza per infortunio di Sheva, in balia di una crisi cominciata verso la metà della stagione precedente, e che terminerà soltanto in tarda primavera.
Per la prima volta da tifoso ed appassionato provavo l'orgoglio di tifare una squadra ammirata e temuta in tutta Europa. 
Ricordo una frase letta sulla Gazzetta. Una frase che era trapelata dallo spogliatoio del Real Madrid, all'epoca lo squadrone per eccellenza: "in Europa ci siamo solo noi e il Milan."


----------



## mefisto94 (20 Agosto 2015)

Grazie Roten, hai fatto bene a fare una piccola panoramica anche per le altre squadre, sarebbe bello se continuassi così.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

*Settembre 2002

*Per la prima volta l'Italia porta quattro squadre nella fase a gironi di Champions. Inter e Juventus sono in prima fascia al sorteggio di Montecarlo e trovano gruppi agevoli, la Roma in seconda fascia incrocia il Real Madrid, mentre il Milan dalla sua terza fascia ha sulla carta il compito più ostico: dall'urna per i rossoneri escono Bayern Monaco, Deportivo La Coruna e i francesi del Lens. 

Il calendario iniziale dei top team è fitto di impegni. La Serie A prende il via il 14 settembre e in un intervallo di 25 giorni sono in programma 3 gare di campionato e 3 turni di champions. In assenza di Sheva, il trascinatore del Milan è Pippo Inzaghi. Autore di due gol pesanti ai preliminari, Pippo si ripete all'esordio in campionato a Modena: contro gli emiliani, neopromossi in A, i rossoneri dominano dal primo minuto con un grande possesso palla e la prima rete di Inzaghi nasce da una triangolazione rapidissima tra Rui Costa e Tomasson. Ad inizio ripresa su corner di Pirlo, svetta di testa Simic e raddoppia, quindi è ancora Pirlo a lanciare sul filo del fuorigioco Inzaghi che firma lo 0-3. Rivaldo subentrato a Tomasson delizia i tifosi con un gol di tacco che fa impazzire Galliani scatenato in tribuna, ma la rete è annullata. Ancelotti alla vigilia si augurava un Milan che divertisse il pubblico aldilà dei risultati e ha avuto l'inizio che sognava. Il mister può preparare con serenità il primo match di Champions a San Siro con il Lens, che viene deciso ancora da Inzaghi con due gol nel giro di 4' a inizio secondo tempo. 

La prima al Meazza in campionato non è un match di cartello, ma allo stadio c'è quasi il tutto esaurito: il Milan, nonostante la pioggia incessante, dà ancora spettacolo: grazie alle reti di Maldini, Inzaghi e Seedorf, i rossoneri rifilano un altro 3-0, questa volta al Perugia di Cosmi. Il risultato avrebbe potuto essere più rotondo se Serginho non avesse spedito sul palo un calcio di rigore. E mentre Juventus e Inter tengono il passo mettendo anch'esse in saccoccia 6 punti, ecco che si palesano i limiti della Roma: due volte in vantaggio e due volte rimontata e battuta da Bologna e Modena (in casa), 0 punti e 2 gol all'attivo, segnati entrambi su rigore. In mezzo c'è la batosta subita da Capello in Champions all'Olimpico con il Real Madrid (0-3, doppio Guti e Raul). Insomma, uno start da incubo per i giallorossi.

Ancelotti per Inzaghi non conosce turnover (al suo fianco si alternano Tomasson in campionato e Rivaldo nelle gare europee) e conta su di lui nell'impegno di La Coruna, con il Depor che ha espugnato Monaco di Baviera 6 giorni prima: al Riazor il Milan si impone 0-4, con Seedorf ad aprire le danze con un tiro da fuori ed Inzaghi che firma una tripletta da sogno. Spagnoli mai in partita, il Milan è una squadra in formissima e lancia un messaggio importante alle rivali, la possibilità di puntare al colpo grosso in Italia e in Europa. 






28 settembre 2002: è ancora capitan Maldini (di testa su punizione di Rivaldo) dopo 7' a dare una spinta in avanti al Milan nel match che segna il ritorno di Nesta da ex a Roma contro quella che è stata la sua Lazio. Ma la squadra di Roberto Mancini è più ostica di quanto non dica il ridimensionamento sulla carta dopo la cessione di uomini importanti: sui calci piazzati Mihajlovic e Stam spaventano più volte Dida, poi ad inizio secondo tempo l'intesa tra Simone Inzaghi e Claudio Lopez porta al pareggio dell'argentino. Peruzzi nega l'1-2 ad Ambrosini prima che lo stesso Ambrosini si faccia espellere. Finisce così in parità. 

Christian Vieri trascina l'Inter che resta da sola in vetta dopo 3 partite: già 4 le reti del bomber azzurro, l'ultima su rigore stende un buon Chievo. La Juventus rischia grosso in casa col Parma: va sotto 0-2 (Nakata e Adriano) ma è squadra che non muore mai, accorcia Tudor al minuto 87, Del Piero (per lui sono 5 i gol in campionato) trova il pari al 95'. Vieri, Inzaghi e Del Piero formano così il trio italiano di protagonisti di questo start di stagione. Su di loro cerca di recuperare Totti che con una tripletta stende il Brescia al Rigamonti per il primo successo stagionale della Roma. Piccoli segnali di un'Italia che sta tornando a essere protagonista con i suoi uomini simbolo. 

_*CLASSIFICA SERIE A DOPO 3 GIORNATE*: 
9 INTER
7 MILAN
7 JUVENTUS
7 BOLOGNA
6 PIACENZA
6 EMPOLI 
6 MODENA_​


----------



## DannySa (21 Agosto 2015)

Ottimo, hai preso la palla al balzo dopo che avevo consigliato di fare questa stagione nell'altro topic


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Prima partita allo stadio, 11 anni, Milan - Bayern Monaco 2 - 1, Serginho, Tarnat, Inzaghi.

Indimenticabile


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Prima partita allo stadio, 11 anni, Milan - Bayern Monaco 2 - 1, Serginho, Tarnat, Inzaghi.
> 
> Indimenticabile



La mia prima è stata un mese dopo contro il Real Madrid


----------



## Jaqen (21 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> La mia prima è stata un mese dopo contro il Real Madrid



Epica


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

*Ottobre 2002*

Il 1 ottobre 2002 il Milan scende in campo all'Olympiastadion di Monaco contro il Bayern. Sulla carta il Bayern è la più forte del girone, ma le gerarchie sono attualmente ribaltate perché il Milan ha conquistato 6 punti nelle prime due partite con Lens e La Coruna, mentre i bavaresi sono stati sconfitti tra le proprie mura dagli spagnoli e non sono andati oltre in pareggio in terra francese. Un pareggio basterebbe al Milan per mantenere il primo posto, ma una vittoria sarebbe una vera e propria ipoteca sulla vetta del Gruppo G. 
Ancelotti si affida ancora a Rivaldo e Inzaghi, sostenuti da Rui Costa, mentre il Bayern si affida in avanti a Pizarro ed Elber. Nel primo tempo sono i tedeschi a fare la partita, ma le conclusioni pericolose per Dida arrivano tutte da fuori area. Il Milan va a riposo ben contento dello 0-0, ma dopo pochi minuti della ripresa ecco che Seedorf trova il triangolo giusto con Rivaldo, taglia fuori la difesa del Bayern e sull'uscita di Kahn appoggia nell'area piccola a Inzaghi, per il quale è un gioco da ragazzi infilare la porta sguarnita. Il Milan è in vantaggio!! 
La gioia dura poco più di un giro di lancetta: sanguinoso l'affondo di Salihamidzic sulla destra che si beve Pirlo e pennella un cross per il colpo di testa vincente di Pizarro che vale l'1-1. 
Ancelotti cambia Rivaldo per inserire ad Ambrosini, pensando prima di tutto a coprirsi, poi fa uscire Pirlo per Serginho. Il Bayern è padrone del campo, Ballack costringe Dida alla deviazione in corner su un bel tiro dal limite. Ma è il nuovo entrato Serginho a spaccare la partita: servito da tacco di Seedorf, il brasiliano vola come una libellula (ricordate il soprannome di Pellegatti?!) sulla fascia sinistra e crossa per Inzaghi... che prende l'ascensore di testa... ed è GOAL! Il Milan passa, ancora una volta, con SuperPippo. Ed è il goal partita. 
Milan in vetta al girone con 9 punti contro i 6 del Deportivo, mentre Lens e Bayern sono fermi a 1 punto. 






Questo successo pesante in campo internazionale fa sì che i ragazzi di Ancelotti riprendano il campionato carichi come una molla. La domenica successiva a San Siro il Torino (in piena crisi) è travolto per 6-0. Ancora una volta fantastica l'intesa tra Serginho e Inzaghi (che mette a segno una tripletta). Continua la rincorsa all'Inter dei rossoneri, ma i cugini mantengono la vetta con convincente successo a Piacenza (4-1). Alle loro spalle perde terreno la Juve, bloccata in casa dal sorprendente Como che sfiora il colpaccio: 1-1 con rete dell'ex Pecchia e il pari interno di Zalayeta all'88'. 
L'aggancio al vertice tra le milanesi avviene due settimane più tardi, dopo la sosta di metà ottobre: nell'anticipo del sabato Inter e Juventus le provano tutte per superarsi ma finisce in parità, così come è pari la sfida tra Vieri e Del Piero. Alex la sblocca per la Juve su rigore all'89' e sembra fatta, ma il pari dell'Inter arriva al 5' di recupero con Toldo che si porta all'attacco e trova il gol con un tiro però toccato dal compagno Vieri. Il Milan vince a Bergamo (4-1) e appaia l'Inter a 13 punti in 5 partite. Per i rossoneri importante il risveglio di Tomasson, che si sblocca proprio quando è ormai imminente il rientro di Shevchenko. 

Prima però c'è la seconda sfida in Champions con il Bayern. Assente Rivaldo, Ancelotti se la gioca con Serginho avanzato da seconda punta vicino a Inzaghi. Ed è una discesa del brasiliano che porta in vantaggio il Milan dopo 11 minuti. Il Bayern è a un passo dall'eliminazione e reagisce con un gran goal di Tarnat. Neanche a dirlo, chi piazza il colpo decisivo è ancora lui, Inzaghi. Il Milan replica così il 2-1 dell'andata e conquista in anticipo il passaggio del turno, oltre alla matematica certezza del primo posto del girone, visto che sono saliti a 6 i punti di vantaggio sul Deportivo, sconfitto in Francia.

Il Milan può così concentrarsi sul campionato e ritrova Sheva nell'anticipo del sabato contro il Chievo Verona. Ancelotti lo schiera subito al fianco di Inzaghi. Il Chievo ha vissuto una vera e propria favola nella stagione precedente. L'emozione della prima avventura europea ha avuto breve durata per i clivensi che hanno pagato l'inesperienza con l'eliminazione al primo turno di UEFA contro la Stella Rossa. In campionato i veronesi sono sempre una mina vagante a causa di risultati altalenanti e hanno già ottenuto uno scalpo importante ai danni della Lazio all'Olimpico (2-3). Alla vigilia il tecnico Del Neri non teme l'esame delle stelle rossonere: "Sono fortissimi, ma ho notato che hanno dei punti deboli." E i punti deboli della macchina, bellissima, ma _imperfetta_, di Ancelotti, risiedono nei calci piazzati. Una punizione dalla lunga distanza con un traversone che spiove in area e Nesta si fa bruciare da Marazzina per l'1-0 del Chievo. Il Milan prova a reagire, ma il Chievo chiude tutti i varchi (solo un tiro da fuori di Seedorf impegna Lupatelli nei primi 45'). Il secondo tempo si apre con un altro gol di testa dopo una serie di rimpalli in area, questa volta è Oliver Bierhoff che batte Dida facendo valere la legge del gol dell'ex. Il doppio svantaggio scuote il Milan in fase offensiva, con Sheva che accorcia su assist di Pirlo, ma le amnesie della difesa restano ed arriva il terzo gol di testa della partita per i gialloblu, firmato da Cossato. Al 94' la rete di Tomasson non serve ad evitare il primo KO in Serie A. 
L'Inter batte il Bologna e tenta la fuga. Alla Juventus basta un gol di Salas per affondare l'Udinese. 
Pareggio nel derby tra Lazio e Roma: 2-2, secondo tempo spettacolare con le 4 reti segnate tra il 51' e il 75'. 

_*CLASSIFICA SERIE A DOPO 6 GIORNATE
*16 INTER
13 MILAN
12 JUVENTUS
11 LAZIO
11 BOLOGNA
10 ROMA
10 EMPOLI 

_​29 ottobre: il Milan in formazione largamente rimaneggiata viene sconfitto 2-1 a Lens. Un risultato che sentenzia l'eliminazione del Bayern Monaco dalle coppe europee (irraggiungibile per i bavaresi anche il terzo posto che varrebbe la retrocessione in UEFA). La Juventus annienta il Feyenoord ed è la seconda italiana a conquistarsi la qualificazione matematica al secondo turno. 
Il giorno dopo grosso passo avanti della Roma che fa l'impresa al Bernabeu vincendo 0-1 (Totti). Non è ancora tempo di esultare per l'Inter (nonostante il 3-0 al Rosenborg) che dovrà giocare l'ultimo match all'Amsterdam Arena con l'Ajax che ha gli stessi punti dei nerazzurri e il Lione terzo nel girone a -1.


----------



## Roten1896 (21 Agosto 2015)

*Il derby tra Lazio e Roma (2-2)*



Anticipazione (Spoiler)







Zebina


----------



## kolao95 (21 Agosto 2015)

Che asinone Simone Inzaghi


----------



## Black (21 Agosto 2015)

che stagione quella! è stato l'inzio del Milan ancelottiano! venivamo da anni abbastanza mediocri e sembrava dovesse essere un'altra stagione così, invece ricordo ancora quando l'ultimo giorno di mercato, la mattina del sabato 31 agosto lessi l'ufficialità del passaggio di Nesta al Milan!!!! che gioia con gli amici rossoneri!
ricordo ancora in curva la partita di champions Milan-Lens con quei 2 in difesa Nesta-Maldini... che coppia! in quella partita si notava già lo strapotere tecnico del centrocampo Pirlo-Rui Costa-Seedorf-Rivaldo-Gattuso.... (cioè ragazzi, vi rendete conto? altro che Montolivo-De Jong-Poli) quel centrocampo era una cosa spaventosa!
L'inizio di stagione fu spettacolare, eravamo una squadra incredibile. Le vittorie nette in campionato, i trionfi a La Coruna e all'Allianz Arena, il primo posto in entrambi i gironi ultra-competitivi. Poi ci fu un calo a primavera....e che tensione il finale di stagione!


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Agosto 2015)

*Novembre 2002

*Arriva Novembre e sui giornali prosegue una tiritera che sembra andare avanti da sempre: sarà finalmente l'anno dell'Inter? Nonostante la partenza di Ronaldo in direzione Real, c'è chi vede nella squadra di Cuper una vera schiacciasassi. Vieri e Crespo nonostante giochino insieme da poco sono una grande coppia d'attacco, sicuramente la migliore di questo inizio di campionato. Una statistica favorita dal fatto che al Milan Shevchenko è appena rientrato e Tomasson fatica ad ambientarsi vicino a Inzaghi, mentre a Torino, sponda bianconera, si patisce invece per il brutto infortunio di David Trezeguet (capocannoniere del precedente torneo), i gol arrivano quasi solo da Del Piero e il nuovo acquisto Di Vaio, che sostituisce il francese, è ancora in bianco.
Una giovane coppia del gol ben assortita sta nascendo invece al Parma, con due giocatori che curiosamente hanno in comune il passato interista e il nome "Adriano", parliamo di Adrian Mutu (23 anni) e del brasiliano Adriano Leite Ribeiro (20 anni). 

Il Parma di Cesare Prandelli è però squadra che spesso non riesce a mantenere l'attenzione costante per un'intera partita e così capita di subire rimonte sanguinose. In questo inizio di stagione punti pesanti sono stati persi a Torino con la Juve (da 0-2 Parma a 2-2), in casa con il Perugia (da 2-0 a 2-2), nel secondo tempo di Modena (da 0-1 Parma a 2-1). Il 3 novembre del 2002, il Parma ospita in casa il Chievo e il risultato è inchiodato sullo 0-0. Al 94' la beffa di Pellissier e i veronesi espugnano il Tardini. Lo stesso giorno, a Como, l'Inter vince 0-2 con Vieri e Recoba e mantiene inalterato il vantaggio sulle inseguitrici Milan (2-0 alla Reggina con Inzaghi e Rivaldo) e Juventus (0-1 a Modena con il solito Del Piero). 

Mercoledì 6 novembre si recupera la prima giornata, match spettacolari quelli di Parma (vittoria 4-3 sul Brescia con doppietta di Baggio per i lombardi e gol decisivo del giovane Alberto Gilardino per i crociati) e di Empoli (l'Inter vince 3-4 con la fantasia di Recoba). Il Milan si affida a Serginho per superare 1-0 l'Udinese e rimanere in scia dei cugini. Successo bianconero a Piacenza. La graduatoria della A recita: Inter 22, Milan 19, Juventus 18. 

Il weekend del 9-10 novembre rappresenta una ghiotta occasione per Cuper di allungare in classifica: è la giornata del big match Juventus-Milan, mentre l'Inter ospita in casa l'Udinese di Luciano Spalletti. I nerazzurri scendono in campo per primi nell'anticipo del sabato. Dopo 3' Vieri mette già il suo sigillo sul match. Gara in discesa, ma per nulla finita: l'Inter soffre per una mancanza di gioco che non sempre può essere mascherata dall'efficacia degli attaccanti, mentre l'Udinese diverte e inizia a spaventare Toldo. Jorgensen trova il pari con una bomba dai 25 metri all'incrocio, poi al 10' della ripresa, dopo un palo colpito dai nerazzurri con Emre, ci pensa Muzzi a condannare la capolista al primo stop. L'occasione mancata dall'Inter diventa un motivo di rilancio per le rivali. 

Al posticipo del Delle Alpi la Juventus campione in carica non arriva da favorita contro il Milan del bel gioco di Ancelotti. Ma proprio perché il suo è il Milan del bel gioco, Ancelotti sa che dev'essere lui a fare la partita e schiera tutti insieme Pirlo, Seedorf, Rui Costa (anche perché è assente Gattuso) più Rivaldo alle spalle di Inzaghi. Lippi a centrocampo propone Camoranesi-Tacchinardi-Davids e imposta il match sul pressing sui portatori di palla rossoneri. I primi 20' della Juve sono devastanti: ogni volta che il Milan perde palla a centrocampo si scatenano i bianconeri, al minuto 8 è Di Vaio a finalizzare una ripartenza su assist di Del Piero, poi al 21' corner del Milan, palla persa da Pirlo e altro contropiede, Del Piero lancia Thuram per il 2-0. Gioco-partita-incontro. Il Milan accorcia con un rigore dello stesso Pirlo, ma non c'è una vera e propria reazione dei rossoneri. La Juve sorpassa e va a -1 dall'Inter.

Lo stop dei neroazzurri tra i confini nazionali non ha ripercussioni in Champions. L'Inter vince ad Amsterdam e passa il turno come prima classificata. così come la Juventus. Sconfitta ininfluente del Milan in casa con il Deportivo, il pubblico però inizia a non gradire e allo stadio si sente qualche fischio. La Roma perde il primo posto del suo girone al 90' della gara con l'AEK Atene quando si fa raggiungere sull'1-1, ma passa comunque come seconda alle spalle del Real Madrid. 
Il 15 novembre a Ginevra viene sorteggiata la seconda fase a gironi. L'Inter viene sorteggiata in un girone ostico con il Barcellona, il Newcastle e il Bayer Leverkusen. Alla Roma il gruppo più equilibrato senza mostri, né materassi: Ajax, Valencia e Arsenal. La Juventus come spesso capita ha il gruppo sulla carta più "facile", c'è il pericolo Manchester, ma Deportivo e soprattutto il Basilea sono decisamente alla portata dei bianconeri. Il Milan ha preso i campioni d'Europa in carica del Real Madrid. Entrambe si giocheranno probabilmente la qualificazione nel temuto stadio di Dortmund contro il BVB, mentre la sorpresa Lokomotiv Mosca sembra essere destinata al ruolo di comparsa. 

Domenica 17 novembre il Milan torna a vincere, non senza soffrire, contro il buon Parma di Prandelli, che ne viene dalla cocente eliminazione in Coppa UEFA contro il Wisla Cracovia (ai tempi supplementari). Servono ben due rigori, entrambi trasformati da Pirlo, per piegare gli emiliani (momentaneo pareggio di Emanuele Filippini). 
La settimana successiva c'è il derby, dove l'Inter arriva non più da capolista: il pareggio per 2-2 in casa della Roma dei nerazzurri e il rotondo 4-0 della Juve nella stracittadina torinese hanno capovolto la situazione in classifica e adesso è Marcello Lippi che conduce con 1 punto su Cuper e 2 lunghezze su Ancelotti. Questi ultimi sono chiamati a sfatare il mito degli "eterni secondi". 

Sabato 23, il derby milanese è l'antipasto dell'undicesima giornata. Nessuno sa che questo è solo il primo di quattro derby che infiammeranno la stagione delle milanesi e dove in palio ci sarà molto di più del semplice primato cittadino. Il Milan deve rinunciare a Nesta e propone Costacurta come difensore centrale accanto a capitan Maldini, a formare una coppia di grandi veterani. Serginho, Rivaldo e Inzaghi sono gli uomini di attacco, mentre Sheva si accomoda ancora in panchina. Nelle file interiste non è disponibile Crespo, così Cuper schiera Recoba con Vieri. Il match è combattuto e forse poco bello da vedere, le occasioni stentano e si sa che in questi casi basta un singolo episodio per indirizzare il successo da una parte. Un taglio intelligente di Rivaldo, in concomitanza con un buco di Vivas, ed ecco che Serginho se ne va indisturbato davanti a Toldo e infila l'1-0 che fa impazzire lo stadio rossonero (il Milan ha giocato il derby in casa). Sono passati solo 13', ma il risultato non cambierà più. Per l'Inter si registra solo un gol mangiato da Vieri da due passi (stile Corea) e poco altro. Il Milan con questo importante successo ritrova i sorrisi e anche la vetta della classifica: la Juventus infatti viene bloccata sull'1-1 in casa dal Bologna (Iuliano all'86' evita la beffa dopo il vantaggio bolognese di Signori). 






Lo scenario della classifica è in continuo mutamento. La Lazio di Mancini ha iniziato a carburare e approfittando degli scontri diretti tra le grandi recupera punti pesanti. Le vittorie su Como e Modena, firmate da Claudio Lopez e Bernardo Corradi, trascinano i biancocelesti davanti all'Inter e a una sola lunghezza dalla coppia di testa. Il Chievo dei miracoli, ridendo e scherzando, ha fatto 12 punti nelle ultime 5 gare ed è a -4: precede in piena zona UEFA il solido Bologna e il sorprendente Modena di Milanetto e Sculli. Scivola a -9 invece la Roma di Capello, sconfitta pesantemente a Parma: 3-0 con doppietta di Bonazzoli e Mutu. 

_*CLASSIFICA SERIE A DOPO 11 GIORNATE
*__25 MILAN
__25 JUVENTUS 
24 LAZIO
23 INTER
21 CHIEVO
19 BOLOGNA
18 MODENA

_​Il Milan conclude da capolista il difficile mese di Novembre, colmo di impegni e di scontri diretti. Gli esami di Novembre però non sono finiti: a 3 giorni dal derby c'è l'impegno di Champions contro il Real Madrid. Ma di questo ne parliamo volentieri a breve in un paragrafo a parte.


----------



## mistergao (24 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver rivissuto il magico scudetto di Zaccheroni del 1999 grazie al racconto di [MENTION=1950]mistergao[/MENTION], prendo la palla al balzo per raccontare l'inizio di quello che è stato l'ultimo ciclo Milan a livello nazionale e internazionale. Era il Milan di Ancelotti. Il Milan di Shevchenko e Inzaghi. Il Milan di Pirlo, Seedorf, Gattuso e Rui Costa. Il Milan di Nesta e Maldini. Il Milan di Nelson Dida.
> 
> Tutto cominciò nell'estate del 2002 con un preliminare di "Coppa dei Campioni".
> 
> ...



Wow! La stagione 2002/2003 è una delle più significative degli ultimi anni, adesso comincio a leggere e dopo commenterò, comunque ottima idea.


----------



## mistergao (24 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Novembre 2002
> 
> *
> Il weekend del 9-10 novembre rappresenta una ghiotta occasione per Cuper di allungare in classifica: è la giornata del big match Juventus-Milan, mentre l'Inter ospita in casa l'Udinese di Luciano Spalletti. I nerazzurri scendono in campo per primi nell'anticipo del sabato. Dopo 3' Vieri mette già il suo sigillo sul match. Gara in discesa, ma per nulla finita: l'Inter soffre per una mancanza di gioco che non sempre può essere mascherata dall'efficacia degli attaccanti, mentre l'Udinese diverte e inizia a spaventare Toldo. Jorgensen trova il pari con una bomba dai 25 metri all'incrocio, poi al 10' della ripresa, dopo un palo colpito dai nerazzurri con Emre, ci pensa Muzzi a condannare la capolista al primo stop. L'occasione mancata dall'Inter diventa un motivo di rilancio per le rivali.
> ...



Ecco, vorrei focalizzarmi su questa partita che, a mio parere, ha rappresentato un punto di svolta importante della stagione.
Nel caso in cui non fosse chiaro, mi sembra giusto scriverlo per chi non c'era: la Juve quel giorno ci ha mangiati vivi. Letteralmente. Lippi si è bevuto Ancelotti ed il suo albero di Natale, che ha dimostrato di poter funzionare alla grande solo se tutti si sbattono.

Quel giorno il Milan era sceso in campo con questa formazione:

Abbiati 
Simic, Nesta, Maldini, Kaladze 
Ambrosini, Pirlo , Seedorf
Rui Costa Rivaldo
Inzaghi


lo schema era il tipico albero di Natale ancelottiano: un 4-3-2-1 che diventava 4-2-3-1 quando Seedorf avanzava sulla line adi Rui Costa e Rivaldo. Ma era davvero troppo contro una squadra cattiva, feroce ed organizzata come la Juventus. Da lì Ancelotti avrebbe parzialmente rivisto l'albero di Natale, arrivando così alla formazione che ci avrebbe fatto vincere tanto.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Agosto 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ecco, vorrei focalizzarmi su questa partita che, a mio parere, ha rappresentato un punto di svolta importante della stagione.
> Nel caso in cui non fosse chiaro, mi sembra giusto scriverlo per chi non c'era: la Juve quel giorno ci ha mangiati vivi. Letteralmente. Lippi si è bevuto Ancelotti ed il suo albero di Natale, che ha dimostrato di poter funzionare alla grande solo se tutti si sbattono.
> 
> Quel giorno il Milan era sceso in campo con questa formazione:
> ...



Esatto, l'albero di Natale ha ripreso senso grazie al fenomeno brasiliano arrivato quasi di nascosto l'anno dopo..


----------



## Black (24 Agosto 2015)

mistergao ha scritto:


> Ecco, vorrei focalizzarmi su questa partita che, a mio parere, ha rappresentato un punto di svolta importante della stagione.
> Nel caso in cui non fosse chiaro, mi sembra giusto scriverlo per chi non c'era: la Juve quel giorno ci ha mangiati vivi. Letteralmente. Lippi si è bevuto Ancelotti ed il suo albero di Natale, che ha dimostrato di poter funzionare alla grande solo se tutti si sbattono.
> 
> Quel giorno il Milan era sceso in campo con questa formazione:
> ...



che incubo quella partita! venivamo da 2 mesi in cui avevamo fatto calcio spumeggiante ed eravamo convinti di mangiarci la Juve. Ricordo che ci fu un esodo milanista verso Torino, migliaia di tifosi.
Invece la Juve fece una partita mostruosa, almeno nel primo tempo e ci annientò. Per fortuna poi ci siamo rifatti a Maggio!


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Agosto 2015)

*26 novembre 2002: Milan - Real Madrid*​ 
Martedì 26 novembre San Siro apre le porte ai Campioni d'Europa in carica. La serata è fresca e piovosa. Chi scrive sta raccontando il match della sua prima volta allo stadio, in un clima da brividi in compagnia di altri 79999 spettatori. Il palmares delle due squadre mette insieme 101 trofei: 37 sono quelli rossoneri, mentre quasi il doppio (64) appartengono ai madrileni. Sono passati 13 anni e mezzo da quel 5-0 che rimarrà per sempre nella memoria e nel cuore dei milanisti, quando il Real si inchinò a Sacchi e al Milan degli olandesi. 
Quel giorno (19 aprile 1989) erano in campo anche Maldini, Costacurta, Tassotti e Carletto Ancelotti. 13 anni dopo, gli stessi Maldini e Costacurta figurano nell'undici titolare che sfida i mostri delle 3 champions merengues vinte nel giro delle ultime 5 stagioni. Ancelotti, che nell'89 segnò il primo dei cinque gol, siede oggi in panchina e Tassotti è il suo secondo: insieme hanno preparato una gara che può essere storica.

Il Milan non parte certo con i favori del pronostico, ma gioca in casa e partire con 3 punti sarebbe fondamentale. L'assenza di Nesta in difesa può pesare, ma è in attacco che il Milan da qualche tempo riscontra inaspettate difficoltà. Inzaghi, capocannoniere della Champions, ha messo a segno un solo gol nelle ultime 6 gare di campionato (una ribattuta in rete dopo un rigore sbagliato da Rivaldo contro la Reggina). Shevchenko, rientrato dall'infortunio non sembra ancora aver raggiunto la forma migliore, mentre Tomasson deve ancora trovare una sua dimensione in questo Milan. Ancelotti decide alla fine di affidarsi all'esperienza dell'ucraino. Andriy viene schierato unico centravanti, con il sostegno di Rui Costa e Rivaldo alle sue spalle. Il centrocampo è robusto con il trio Gattuso-Ambrosini-Seedorf, mentre Pirlo si accomoda in panchina. 

Del Bosque alla vigilia ha perso il grande acquisto dell'estate, Ronaldo, indisponibile per un impegno che avrebbe rappresentato il suo ritorno a Milano dopo l'addio all'Inter. Il potenziale offensivo del Real rimane comunque altissimo con il trio Figo-Zidane-Raul che agisce alle spalle di Morientes. Arbitra lo svizzero Maier. 

Il primo pericolo per il Real Madrid arriva grazie a un ottimo spunto di Seedorf che costringe Casillas a superarsi per respingere in corner. Poi inizia a scaldarsi Shevchenko: pennellata dalla destra di Gattuso, Andriy arpiona al volo e in girata di destro sfiora il palo. Il Real va a intermittenza, prova ad accendersi con Zidane che innesca Morientes: bravo Dida a respingere di piede e Costacurta mette in corner. Poi è lo stesso Zizou a impegnare l'estremo difensore brasiliano con un tiro da fuori, Dida ci mette la mano e alza sopra la traversa. 

Al minuto 40, ecco il capolavoro di Rui Costa: il #10 rossonero avvia una ripartenza e ancora prima di raggiungere il cerchio di centrocampo effettua un traversone rasoterra magistrale che taglia in due la difesa madrilena, Sheva si avventa sulla palla, punta Casillas e lo trafigge in uscita. Lo stadio esplode, il Milan è in vantaggio. 

Dopo l'intervallo la tensione rimane alta. Casillas nega il raddoppio a Rui Costa volando sulla parabola velenosa del portoghese che aveva colpito a giro dal vertice sinistro dell'area avversaria. Poi grande imbucata di Rivaldo per l'inserimento di Seedorf che beffa il portiere spagnolo con un morbido pallonetto: Cambiasso fa un miracolo e salva sulla linea entrando lui stesso in rete al posto del pallone. Anche Kaladze ha l'occasione del 2-0, ma il suo sinistro viene neutralizzato da Casillas. 

Le occasioni sciupate rischiano di trasformare la possibilità di una grande vittoria in una beffa quando a 6' dalla fine sugli sviluppi di un corner, Zidane riesce a infilare la porta di Dida. L'arbitro annulla per un fallo di Raul su Serginho (subentrato a Rui Costa) che era appostato sulla linea di porta pronto a respingere il colpo di testa del francese. 
Dopo 3' minuti di recupero, può così esplodere la gioia del pubblico rossonero. Il Milan ha battuto il Real per 1-0 e fa subito un importantissimo passo in avanti per la qualificazione ai quarti di finale, che non ha mai raggiunto da quando c'è la nuova formula della competizione.

Ancelotti si gode il ritorno da protagonista di Shevchenko, ma frena gli entusiasmi. Il cammino è ancora lungo e il Real rimane una squadra stellare: è decisamente troppo presto per pensare a un passaggio di consegne...


----------



## The Ripper (26 Agosto 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *26 novembre 2002: Milan - Real Madrid*​
> Martedì 26 novembre San Siro apre le porte ai Campioni d'Europa in carica. La serata è fresca e piovosa. Chi scrive sta raccontando il match della sua prima volta allo stadio, in un clima da brividi in compagnia di altri 79999 spettatori. Il palmares delle due squadre mette insieme 101 trofei: 37 sono quelli rossoneri, mentre quasi il doppio (64) appartengono ai madrileni. Sono passati 13 anni e mezzo da quel 5-0 che rimarrà per sempre nella memoria e nel cuore dei milanisti, quando il Real si inchinò a Sacchi e al Milan degli olandesi.
> Quel giorno (19 aprile 1989) erano in campo anche Maldini, Costacurta, Tassotti e Carletto Ancelotti. 13 anni dopo, gli stessi Maldini e Costacurta figurano nell'undici titolare che sfida i mostri delle 3 champions merengues vinte nel giro delle ultime 5 stagioni. Ancelotti, che nell'89 segnò il primo dei cinque gol, siede oggi in panchina e Tassotti è il suo secondo: insieme hanno preparato una gara che può essere storica.
> 
> ...


Partita che ricordiamo tutti...ma quanti di voi si ricordano della partita di Rivaldo? Giocò praticamente da mediano aggiunto, rientrando come un dannato e andando a contrasto un casino di volte.
Partita vinta a centrocampo quella, grazie anche al brasiliano che per una sera decise di fare quasi esclusivamente il lavoro sporco.


----------



## Renegade (7 Settembre 2015)

Milan-Real Madrid è l'emblema di cos'era il sig.Rui Costa. Nei primi 5 di sempre per visione di gioco.


----------

